# meyer e47 wiring



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm confused with the wiring for a e47 pump.Is there a chassis ground and a wire going to the battery? Or does the chassis ground go to the battery. The plow I bought had very little wiring. Thanks for your help. Great site!


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

the chassis ground would go to the chassis, i would think?


----------



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

*wiring*

I have that wire on the chassis and I have no power at all.


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

The cable ground from the pump goes to the negative terminal of the battery.


----------



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

*wiring*

So is there one wire to the battery on negative and one to the chassis or just to the battery?


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

I go look at my truck and reply. It was installed by a perfessional. I have a meyers E-60


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

you should have the ground on the frame, a power cable going from the battery to the solenoid, and one more from the other terminal on the solenoid, to the motor


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

The negative from the pump goes to the negative on the battery, and the posative goes to the soleinoid, then from the soleinoid to the pos. of the battery. That how its done on my truck by a Meyer Dealer here in the Detroit, MI area.


----------



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a wire from the solenoid to the battery and then a wire that connects directly to the pump. And I hve a ground on the frame, but no power


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

you also need another wire to go from the solenoid to your plow controls


----------



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

I have one wire from the switch to the battery and then another wire from the switch to the solenoid. No power


----------



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

Still no power. should I run the wire to the fusebox instead of directly to the battery?


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Meyer Wiring*

Tell me what wiring you have, and let's start this wiring install from the beginning. Or if you have a fax machine I'll send you the wiring diagrams.  John


----------



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

My fax # is 1-800-240-7547, any help would be great


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Install Directions*

Your install directions should be there by now. Any more problems e-mail me and I'll try to help you out.  John


----------



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

*problem solved*

thanks for all the help, The problem was a bad connection. I took someones advice and busted out the sandpaper. I cleaned the connection from the solenoid to the harness. I hhooked the battery back up and it worked great..

Next problem. when I go up and down with the plow or left or right there is a major draw of power, it dims the lights big time. I have a 97 1500 suburban with a 350. do I need a bigger alternator or a dual battery set up/ thanks for all the help


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Current Draw Test*

Before you go and start changing all your electrical parts on your truck have a amp draw test done while operating your plow motor. Your unit shouldn't draw more then about 140 amps lifting your plow on a 30 degree day. Feel the cables after running the plow up and down five or six times, if they get warm the motor may be the problem. You could still have poor connections, did you connect the ground to the battery or your frame? If you have it to the frame move it to the battery before you have the small factory grounds melt or burn up. The factory ground wiring to the frame and body was not designed to handle this type of current draw. Meyer motors have a habit of freezing up in the bushings causing extreme current draw, if you want you can carefully remove the motor and and spin the shaft, if it moves hard you can pull it apart and clean up the shaft and the bushings and then give the bushings a shot of oil. John


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Meyers recomends that you connect the ground on the pump with a star washer and run it directly to the neg bat terminal.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

*E47 Wiring diagram*

i found the wiring diagram that might help you on a website

www.snowplowing-contractors.com

if you cant find it send me your fax # ill fax it ti you

GO EAGLES!!!!!!!


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

Thank you, Somone finally agress with the guy from Detoit that the nagative always goes to the batter on a Mayer's. Always run meyer, have an E-47, and E-60. When the motor started to go on the e-47 last year there was huge increase in current draw, and the truck has a 95 amp alternator. Has no A/C or power windows, so that gives the plow plenty when functioning properly. 
So wish u well, and let us now how it turns out.


----------



## nofearpi (Dec 1, 2002)

*ok ok*

I guess I will hook the ground up to the battery. I appreciate everyone's help. In real life I'm a private investigator and I know that people in the pi field are nowhere near as helpful as you guys on this site. I really appreciate it


----------



## lpresler (Aug 21, 2005)

*e47 wiring diagram*

On an e47bmeyer plow there is one green wire,how does that hook to make your blade angle,go up and down? need a wiring diagram from teh switches.Can anyone help?


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Click on the Meyer link at the top of the page. You can down load the owners manual there, including the wiring diagram.


----------

